# Looking Back at 2007-2008



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Here's a few pics


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)




----------



## MovingOnNow85 (Feb 13, 2007)

Is it time YET?!?!? You guys are makin me itchin to get out!


----------



## silkystud21 (Jul 13, 2003)

Saginaw Bay eyes and a whitefish.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking forward to this view again. Have to admit, not quite the same with the M68c:











-G


----------



## nelsonk44215 (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is a pic of my biggest crappie to date. 15.25" and 2.14 lbs. Caught it last Feb. 








And here is the mount of it


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Any day now.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

I take some decent pictures but only have a few downloaded on computer.real nice crappie too my biggest was 15 but many years ago when I didn;t have money to get it mounted.


----------



## Ava C (Oct 23, 2015)

fishindude644 said:


> Here's a few pics


What do you use to chath perch? What depths? I am a begginner


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)




----------

